
EazeMD: Now available on iOS and Android - mselepec
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20151207005759/en/Eaze-Launches-Medical-Marijuana-Telehealth-iOS-Android
======
mselepec
EazeMD now makes on-demand physician evaluations possible from any mobile
device.

